# Meeting and Greeting while out and about or in my home..



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My boy, Titan, is 2 years old. He is WONDERFUL. Very well behaved in obedience and has good house manners, EXCEPT meeting and greeting with people. He is fantastic on a leash while walking/running, but when there is a person in the vicinity he will tug to go meet them. If I stop and make him sit he will sit there perfectly still until I release him and then he's tugging again. When he meets said person.. he isn't jumpy, just curious, sniffs them, lets them pet him then wants nothing to do with them. If I'm having a long conversation with the person he will sit nicely at my feet so long as he "checked them out." It doesn't help either that compared to most GSDs in my area Titan is HUGE so everyone wants to meet him.. most ask and I can tell him please don't pet him until he is calm. Others just come up and pet him. This doesn't help in the least. 

When He is meeting someone in my house he goes CRAZY until he gets to meet them and sniff them and bring them a toy. I started putting him in the down position and not releasing him until he is calm and stops whining then I let him up to meet them. I have contemplated putting him in is crate when someone comes until he is calm then letting him out but I don't know.

Any suggestions?? Help please!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i started teaching my dog to greet when he was a puppy.
i invited family, friends and neighbors to visit us daily.
i told our visitors if my pup jumps on you hold him by
some neck fur and gently pull him down and say "no
jumping". when people came to visit i told them to walk
in the house and make a big fuss over my pup. sometimes i would tell them to knock or just walk in. my GF is a massage therapist and she has
clients that come to our house and she didn't want our dog barking
at her clients we they came for a massage. i knew with a lot
of visitors entering the house and greeting the pup he wouldn't
bark at visitors when he got older. so, we have lots of visitors and everyone does the samething when entering the house they pull the
pup down and say "no jumping" when he jumped on them. as time went
on i taught him "go to your crate" where he stayed untill released.
when we were out and meeting people i slid my left hand down
his leash to prevent him from jumping on people or dogs.
one of my favorite places for meeting strangers and teaching
no to jump is to stand near the doors of the Supermarket. lots of people coming and going that want to pet a pup/dog. you can also
have your family, friends and neighbors spread out along
your walking route and have your dog meet them. going to a mall
is a good place to encounter a lot of people. you have to get out there
and train and train often.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep up with what your doing, be consistant.

And if you aren't in dog classes any more, I'd start up again! Makes a huge difference from the classes we attended when our dogs were just puppies. It's a controlled environment and with a great instructor giving instant feedback and suggestions it really helps us to get that leadership role back in line when new people are around!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys!! I appreciate the advice!


----------

